# Größe eines Applets bestimmen



## Guest (19. Dez 2006)

Guten Abend,
ich erstelle gerade eine digitale Uhr mit Wecker, die in einem Applet ausgegeben wird. Soweit klappt alles, jedoch habe ich noch eine Frage:
Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Applet-Dimensionen zu erhalten? Ich würde gerne das Applet manuell vergrößern und gleichzeitig die Schriftgröße der Digitalanzeige, der Größe des Applets anpassen. Gibt es eine Methode oder einen Listener, die mir die gewünschten Daten liefern könnten?

MFG flintzen_123


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2006)

Die Größe, die das Applet im Browser einnehmen darf wird im Applet-Tag geregelt. Das Applet kann seine Größe also nicht allein festlegen. Wenn das Applet-Tag mehr Platz im Browser zur Verfügung stellt kann das Applet bis auf diese Größe vergrößert werden, aber nicht größer.

Die Methode dafür: setSize(int, int)
Die momentane Größe kann man mit getSize() abfragen.


----------



## flintzen_123 (19. Dez 2006)

Das Applet wird erstmal nicht im Browser ausgegben, so dass ich die Größe nach Wunsch ändern kann. Für das Applet habe ich ein BorderLayout verwendet. In diesem Applet wiederum sind drei Panels im Norden, im Zentrum und im Süden angeordnet. Auf dem Panel im Zentrum, wird die digitale Uhr ausgegeben. Diese soll nach der Größenveränderung des Panels auch die Schriftgröße verändern. Im Norden und im Süden befinden sich JButtons die im GridLayout angeordnet sind, so dass sie ihre Größe automatisch ändern. Gibt es dazu eine einfache Möglichkeit?


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2006)

Vielleicht...
Der Text, der vergrößert werden soll steht doch sicher in einem Label, oder?
Du kannst die Dimensionen dieses Labels ermitteln und die Schrift daraufhin passend berechnen bzw. anpassen.


----------



## flintzen_123 (19. Dez 2006)

Ich habe für die digitale Anzeige ein Textfeld benutzt.

Hier ein Bild: 
http://home.arcor.de/flintzen_123/Uhr.JPG

Ich bitte um Verzeihung wenn nicht verlinkt werden darf!


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Dez 2006)

Du musst halt feststellen wie groß das Textfeld momentan ist.
Mit getLineMetrics() aus Font die seit Java 1.2 die Methode getFontMetrics() aus Toolkit ersetzt, kannst du dir Informationen zum Font beschaffen und die passende Schriftgröße berechnen.


----------



## flintzen_123 (20. Dez 2006)

Habe nun  die Schrift angepasst. Es wird zwar nur durch die Breite definiert, aber das reicht mir erstmal.

..
tftime.setFont(new Font("Arial", 0, (int)(tftime.getWidth()*0.255)));
..

Danke


----------

